# Confused 14 year old kid. Help type me please?



## OjamaPingu (Jan 3, 2013)

hhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii PerC 

So I guess here's my typing story. I'm a 14 year old boy that's been trying to find myself type for maybe a month now? Most/all personality tests online have told me I'm an infj with a pretty high P (this gets kind of important I guess). I liked the idea about being infj because I've always seemed like I was different from everyone else, and the idea of being the rarest type amused me. I began to look into it more, and most of the profiles sounded like me. However I felt as if it could describe me better, while some of the other types' profiles did so. So when I realized this, I looked into some other types such as isfj and infp. To most I still sounded like an infj, but there was still a good possibility of me being isfj, so I decided I was somewhere in between. 

BUT EVERYTHING WHEN THE FIRE NA- Soon enough, I was suggested to look at cognitive functions of both of them, and decided I used Ni more than Si, so I wasn't an Si. However this led to me being more unsure of my type. This is why I'm doing this now.

Most times I took the cognitive function tests, I was usually something like:

1. INTP
2. INFP
3. INFJ

Here's my most recent results 
*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (65%) your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
*Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (75%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational
*Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (60%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli
*Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (50%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity
*Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (40%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment
*Si (Introverted Sensing)* (60%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments
*Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (45%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups
*Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (65%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - *intp*
I haven't look too much into intp yet, so I'm not sure on how well I relate to it. Infp does sound a lot like me too.

So if anyone here can help guide me and provide some feedback, I'll love you forever 
note: I also realize that because of my age my auxiliary, tertiary and inferior functions are probably less developed. I am also planning to do one of them questionnaires when I'm not too busy/lazy.

tldr: I am infj according to mbti tests, but intp or infp according to cognitive function tests. ​


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Come back in 10 years when you've become a bit more stable mentally and emotionally lol... 

But if you are a dominant introverted thinker, you're either ISTP or INTP. In that test it suggests you prefer intuition over sensing but this can man a variety of matters. It could simply mean you're not wholly aware you use your senses as much as you use your intuition (which can also be confused with feelings, vice versa). 

Tests are hard to rely on. They're so dependent on your mood. I've tested as ESFP, ENTP, ENFP, INFP but I'm starting to think I'm ISFP. See, that's a lot of personality types I'm over a decade older than you haha.


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*Could you fill out one of the what's my type forms for us? I think it would give us a better picture as to who you are as a person.*:kitteh:


----------



## OjamaPingu (Jan 3, 2013)

@BooksandButterflies alright. Heeere goes.

_1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
_Well, most of the story is above, but in general it's getting different results and having similarities with most of them. At first it was relating more to isfj than infj while tests said I was infj, then I looked more upon cognitive functions and more possibilities showed up. I guess its more about really wanting a definite label for myself because I seem to always be a bit different from every group. I'm kinda in every "group" at school, but not enough in any to really be classified in any. That's kinda how I feel like with these mbti types as well. 

_2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?_
At this moment, finding myself. I don't really know what I'm doing with myself. All I really have is a bit of everything, and a 4.0 gpa. I'm pretty athletic but not enough to make the basketball team, and also kinda into music. Other than that, I'm not doing much else. No volunteering anywhere or anything to help me find a job easier. Why? So I can feel less insecure and be able to know what "normal" is for me. I want to be understood because I find that to be pretty hard.
_3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way._
I can't really think of any exact moments of being at my finest, but I feel best when I just helped someone with their work or worked towards one of my goals for the day/month/etc. Helping someone makes me feel best because I use my abilities to help someone, which I guess makes me feel like I've used my abilities in a successful way. Reaching my goals makes me feel good because I feel like a fail if I don't. Can't think of a real answer right now ._.
_4) What makes you feel inferior?
_I feel inferior when I realize I can't complete or do something, such as with finishing a project or something. I also feel inferior when I have to do something that would make me be generic or can't think of a creative solution, like recently when we had to pick a symbol for wisdom. Couldn't think of much else other than a book.

_5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)_
I look at what each side could lead to and which is more beneficial. Depending on the situation, I also like to think about people would say or think, and would ask for their personal opinion even if it might now help me too much

_6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?_
I'm not sure of what this question is asking, but when I work on a project I like to make sure I finish on time and keep my effort in it pretty high, while making sure to try putting my "me" in there. 
_7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
_Like the other questions, I can't really remember any actual moments of this. Well one that pops into my head is just hanging out at the beach with some people for a whole day. Daniel and took the bus there and we saw a few people there. About an hour later most people start arriving.. and we just kinda hung out. Not too sure of what we did actually. I think us guys just sat somewhere and the girls sat somewhere near us, and occasionally we would converse with each other haha.

_8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)_
I feel that I have some combination with all of those. It depends on what I'm learning. If it's something in science, I'll try to theorize and try to make some weird analogy or just try to find the logic behind it all. If it's a physical skill I'm probably not as much as a hands on learner as others, but it still helps a lot. I haven't really payed attention to how I learn stuff much so I can't answer this question too honestly
_9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
_In general, pretty organized I guess. I like to keep things straight and not messy, but in some occasions I just leave it messy. My locker for example. The reason I just keep it a mess is because there is so few things in there it's still easy to find things and it's just too much of a hassle to organize, what, 3 textbooks and my jacket?

_10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
_Ugh.. I think I do both kinda equally. neeext question haha. (this is taking so much longer than I thought it would)

from this point on I might be a bit lazy. Need to finish quick 

_11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
_I find harmony by yes, making sure everyone is comfortable. However if I really just don't want to cooperate with them for whatever reasons, then I'll just make sure I'm doing my own part to it and maybe keep track with one other person to compare with how I am while trying to be myself.

_12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?_
I usually plan everything out with what I might say, which is why improvising can be a pain sometimes. Uhh.. I think I'm more comfortable with group discussions most of the time even though I might be more on the quiet side of the group.
_13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?_
I definitely like to know what im jumping into before leaping. I don't want to waste any time with what I may be doing, and I'm pretty bad with thinking on spot. To me actions usually speak better than words, but it can also depend. I'm kinda half half on that though.
_14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?_
Well.. thats what pvr is for  I would probably go for the night out because of how little that may occur. I'd ask exactly what we may be doing first though, and I'll think about how I may feel before, during and after. If those don't really seem interesting, I might just stick to the television and keep track with them on how it went.
_15) How do you act when you're stressed out?_
I become closed off to people and try to deal with it by myself. I might have random bursts of letting it out, but generally I'll keep it to myself. I might make it a bit obvious to people though, and secretly hope someone will approach me. I would keep jumping to different things and not focus on a single thing for awhile.
_16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?_
How selfish they can be, how they may only see details, how some people just need to keep it to themselves, how some people just don't see things, and when they don't look at themselves
_17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?_
anything in which we can go really deep into while keeping it entertaining, like a nice conspiracy theory about adventure time 
_18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life_
uhh.. this is kind of hard. pass?
_19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?_
I guess that would be staying to quiet..? They are right I guess, but I just like to keep some things to myself I guess. They would probably never say I'm not thinking though.
_20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

Learning something on piano, reading, watching a marathon on tv, talking to friends?_


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*You really do seem very INFJ to me. And just so you know you're not alone, I've been just where you are right now. Try hanging out in the INFJ forums, talk to the INFJs, and take it from there. But you really do seem like an INFJ.*roud:


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

you scored high on introversion and T, so your first is Ti

The only high extroverted one you scored high on is Ne

So you are Ti Ne, which in MBTI is INTJ, or in socionics, which that test is, INTP

However, you have tested differently in the past, which means you havent developed the self awareness of who you are and what your baseline is yet, so, 

it is good to look at your style while speaking, as well as your past tests, and

you might very well be correct in what you have chosen


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

aww my baby bwother is an almost-14-year-old boy. and I think he's an INTP. and we watch adventure time together. aww :3 no feedback sorry... but *huuuuuuug*


----------



## OjamaPingu (Jan 3, 2013)

BooksandButterflies said:


> *You really do seem very INFJ to me. And just so you know you're not alone, I've been just where you are right now. Try hanging out in the INFJ forums, talk to the INFJs, and take it from there. But you really do seem like an INFJ.*roud:


Thanks a loooot for your input 
If it's possible, could you give some examples of why you may think so? That would be even better haha.
@iamawolf I feel like my Fx would be a lot higher though. This is only my most recent one, which I may or may not have done properly  thank you for your input though  
@phony haha least you got to read it over though. Still kinda helps  -hugs back?-


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

c o o l


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*Well, for one thing, the random burst of emotion reminds me of INFJs. I'm sorry, it's late here and my brain is rebelling. Maybe I'll be of more help tomorrow. But please, seriously consider checking out the INFJ forums. Also, consider what *@iamawolf

*said. Good luck to you!*


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

oh oh I agree with booksandbutterflies, check out the INFJ forum  
My INFJ friend here said that when he met other INFJs on the forum, his mind exploded because he could relate so much to all of them xD


----------



## OjamaPingu (Jan 3, 2013)

@BooksandButterflies well I did that before also, and I felt pretty right there. It's just that the cognitive functions are throwing me off a bit. I'll read on their articles again though, thanks! Haha no worries


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*that was a big part of my struggle too. Remember though, everyone is different. We aren't made with cookie cutters, thank goodness. How boring would that be?! *


----------



## OjamaPingu (Jan 3, 2013)

BooksandButterflies said:


> *that was a big part of my struggle too. Remember though, everyone is different. We aren't made with cookie cutters, thank goodness. How boring would that be?! *


Haha really boring. I can only imagine having 16 identical people in my class..

Well thank you again for your bit of input, but if you can give your full take on it eventually I'll love you forever :laughing:


----------



## BooksandButterflies (Jul 26, 2012)

*You got it! *:kitteh:


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

iamawolf said:


> So you are Ti Ne, which in MBTI is INTJ, or in socionics, which that test is, INTP


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Acerbusvenator said:


>


lol, ill hold to that position, mostly because mbti and socionics are both majorly flawed, to the point where the minute difference you are talking about doesn't matter anyway haha. hilarious gif


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

iamawolf said:


> lol, ill hold to that position, mostly because mbti and socionics are both majorly flawed, to the point where the minute difference you are talking about doesn't matter anyway haha. hilarious gif


INTJ and INTp have the same functions, same goes for INTP and INTj.
INTP - Ti Ne Si Fe
INTJ - Ni Te Fi Se
That little difference matters a lot.

And yes, that gif is really funny.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Acerbusvenator said:


> INTJ and INTp have the same functions, same goes for INTP and INTj.
> INTP - Ti Ne Si Fe
> INTJ - Ni Te Fi Se
> That little difference matters a lot.
> ...


Yeah but MBTI switches the J/P for introverts, because J/P indicates the extroverted function in MBTI, not whether someone's main function is J or P like socionics


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

iamawolf said:


> Yeah but MBTI switches the J/P for introverts, because J/P indicates the extroverted function in MBTI, not whether someone's main function is J or P like socionics


Yep


----------

